# Diatoms in an old tank??



## Aeropars (28 Mar 2012)

Hi guys

I've always had a slight problem with diatoms in my setup. Can anyone offer any reason as to why that might be? I thought it was only something that happens in a new setup?

It's only very light but is really annoying as it never goes fully. 

Any ideas.


----------



## KittyKat (3 Apr 2012)

As far as I am aware, diatoms are related to ammonia, not how new the setup is. They most often show up in new setups because the filter is not fully cycled, so there is some trace ammonia in the water.

Think back, do you do any particularly vicious cleaning of the filter on a regular basis?

Also, I have found that diatoms will not go away by themselves, have you tried to remove them? Usually, this is done by manual removal off of all surfaces, followed by very large water changes for a few days in a row.

Otherwise, reducing light intensty may help, I have heard, so I would consider adding some floating plants.


----------



## Jaap (7 Jul 2012)

I now have diatoms algae in my old tank like you. I believe i got it because when i cleaned the filter i left the ceramic media for 2 hours sitting in tank water until i cleaned the tank. Then i filled in the tank with untreated water (90% water change) since i have no fish and started the filter. I think this killed alot of bacteria.


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Jul 2012)

Diatomic algae in old tanks = too much light. Don't bother looking anywhere else.

Cheers,


----------

